# üdv és köszi a bejegyzést



## MarX

Szervusz!

Someone wrote me: "beszélsz magyarul? üdv és köszi a bejegyzést!"

I think the first one means "Do you speak Hungarian?" doesn't it?
What does the second sentence mean?

Köszönöm!


MarX


----------



## Orreaga

MarX said:


> Someone wrote me: "beszélsz magyarul? üdv és köszi a bejegyzést!"
> 
> I think the first one means "Do you speak Hungarian?" doesn't it?


Yes.



MarX said:


> What does the second sentence mean?



*üdv* is the abbreviation of *üdvözlettel*, a standard closing of a letter, roughly equivalent to "with regards" or "sincerely".

*és* - and
*köszi* - thanks
*a bejegyzést* - (for) the entry (perhaps you signed a guestbook or made another type of entry on someone's web page)

So, the latter part is "regards, and thanks for the entry".  But wait for a native to confirm because I often get it wrong.


----------



## Abendstern

You got it right, Orreaga, just as you usually do  (or at least in the comments I've read from you, you seem like a native speaker)


----------



## MarX

Köszi very much!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello all,

Let me be a pain... or just a bit more precise...


Orreaga said:


> *üdv* is the abbreviation of *üdvözlettel*, a standard closing of a letter, roughly equivalent to "with regards" or "sincerely".


 
It can _also_ be the short form of *üdvözöl *(+ üdvözöllek) /3rd + 1st person Sing. conjugation/ but what is more important is that it is not the "classical" equivalent of any formal letter-ending, like sincerely. 

The short form is only used in informal situations. 
(Its longer equivalents can be used as a bit more formal letter-endings.)


----------

